# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Прошу помощи! "Учет в ОСМД, расчет квартплаты Украина"

## МАТРЁШКА

Платформа 8.2.19.90. Конфигурация (отученная) "Учет в ОСМД, расчет квартплаты Украина" версия 1.0.5.3. Все работает, 
кроме начисления квартплаты. Ошибок не выдает. Просто выдает сообщение "идет расчет", "расчет закончен" и всё. 
В таблице видны только лицевые счета. Строки периода, тарифов, услуг пустые.
Буду благодарна любой помощи!

----------

Ольга Анатол (11.12.2018)

----------


## leoj

Здравствуйте! Могу попробовать помочь. пишите или сюда, или на мыло isystem@i.ua

----------

Ольга Анатол (11.12.2018)

----------


## MAVrKh

Добрый день,
очень нужна конфигурация  (отученная) "Учет в ОСМД, расчет квартплаты Украина"
тут все перерыл и не нашел. а в ваших сообщениях эта конфа упоминается.
заранее благодарен за помощь.

----------


## leoj

> Добрый день,
> очень нужна конфигурация  (отученная) "Учет в ОСМД, расчет квартплаты Украина"
> тут все перерыл и не нашел. а в ваших сообщениях эта конфа упоминается.
> заранее благодарен за помощь.


isystem@i.ua - пишите сюда, помогу

----------


## kalyanov1958

Добрый день,
очень нужна конфигурация (отученная) "Учет в ОСМД, расчет квартплаты Украина"
тут все перерыл и не нашел. а в ваших сообщениях эта конфа упоминается.
заранее благодарен за помощь.
kalyanov@inbox.ru - пишите вышлю

----------


## Lemos69

> Добрый день,
> очень нужна конфигурация (отученная) "Учет в ОСМД, расчет квартплаты Украина"
> тут все перерыл и не нашел. а в ваших сообщениях эта конфа упоминается.
> заранее благодарен за помощь.


а можно отученную найти? чтобы не просила слк?

----------


## kalyanov1958

а можно отученную найти? чтобы не просила слк?
Lemos69 есть только не ломаная, а ее доработал код открытый пишите на почту

----------


## Iskora

Очень-Очень нужна конфигурация (отученная) "Учет в ОСМД, расчет квартплаты Украина". Спасибо.

----------


## уют

Друзья! Ведомость по льготам не заполняется, может кто знает решение проблемы? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kalyanov1958

> Друзья! Ведомость по льготам не заполняется, может кто знает решение проблемы? Заранее спасибо.


Уберите галочку с периода

----------


## 5875019

Добрый день. Где можно взять 1С: Предприятие 8. Учет в ОСМД, расчет квартплаты в Украине ? Не могу не где найти.

----------


## Sentino

> Друзья! Ведомость по льготам не заполняется, может кто знает решение проблемы? Заранее спасибо.


НЕ подскажете -  так решился вопрос? Если кто отучил - дайте знать, купим.  Повводили данные и сидят теперь, плачут мои работнички.

----------


## Demonsuper

Мне тоже необходимо 1С: Предприятие 8. Учет в ОСМД, расчет квартплаты в Украине, поможете коллеги

----------


## Sentino

> Мне тоже необходимо 1С: Предприятие 8. Учет в ОСМД, расчет квартплаты в Украине, поможете коллеги


Скажу так:  мыкались, изворачивались..  Надоело все.  Купили коробку и забыли. В нашей стране своими силами с проблемами не справиться.

----------


## kalyanov1958

> НЕ подскажете -  так решился вопрос? Если кто отучил - дайте знать, купим.  Повводили данные и сидят теперь, плачут мои работнички.


Снимите галочку с периода

----------


## kalyanov1958

Есть для себя доработанная версия 1.0.5.9 1С: Предприятие 8. "Учет в ОСМД, расчет квартплаты в Украине" вышлю на Ваших условиях. Что нового у разработчиков автоматическая загрузка субсидий из файла dbf. Выгрузка льгот по новой форме. Документ Региональные субсидии. Добавил от себя обработку групповая обработка документов. Начисление по ЛС для любого количества домов. Расчет 9-этажки секунд 10-15. Код открыт. Пишите в личку kalyanov@inbox.ru. Есть и демка.

----------


## Sentino

> Снимите галочку с периода


Я не пойму что вы советуете?  Какую галочку?  Расчет проходит но ничего не считается. 
А поставили коробку легальную -  все рассчиталось на ура. Какую галочку надо было снимать?

----------


## kalyanov1958

> Я не пойму что вы советуете?  Какую галочку?  Расчет проходит но ничего не считается. 
> А поставили коробку легальную -  все рассчиталось на ура. Какую галочку надо было снимать?


В ранних версия был глюк разработчиков и пока в отчете не снять галочку с периода отчет не просчитывался в дальнейшем разработчики исправили этот глюк.

----------


## Sentino

> В ранних версия был глюк разработчиков и пока в отчете не снять галочку с периода отчет не просчитывался в дальнейшем разработчики исправили этот глюк.


Ясно.  Но теперь уже все изменилось для нас. 
А дема у вас тоже не считает как у них?

----------


## kalyanov1958

> Ясно.  Но теперь уже все изменилось для нас. 
> А дема у вас тоже не считает как у них?


 Могу выслать по почте
напишите как у них считает не знаю интересно было бы увидеть. Субсидии
забрасываются видел но нет сортировки по лицевым счетам пришлось дописать
с субсидиями не все идеально по конкретному зданию неправильно формируются.
Вообще с субсидиями ситуация интересная. Уже есть назначенные и начисленные
Отчета по остатку субсидий у разработчиков не увидел. Напишите можем обменяться опытом

----------


## Анна07122017

Добриый день! 
Я новачок в этой программе. Помогите, плиз!
Делаю Начесление по лицевых счетах и только лицевые счета есть, а цифер нет, соответственно и нет сумы по Начеслении. Что не так сделала???

----------


## maliuk

Доброго времени суток. С праздником! Ребята, кто-то решил этот вопрос, если решили, то как?
" По умолчанию Прошу помощи! "Учет в ОСМД, расчет квартплаты Украина". Все работает, 
кроме начисления квартплаты. Ошибок не выдает. Просто выдает сообщение "идет расчет", "расчет закончен" и всё. 
В таблице видны только лицевые счета. Строки периода, тарифов, услуг пустые.
Буду благодарна любой помощи!"

----------


## Ольга Анатол

Добрый день Нужна помощь.Об этом уже выше есть пост. Такая же ситуация, ошибок не выдает, но начисления пустые,Учет в ОСМД, расчет квартплаты в Украине, редакция 1.0 (1.0.5.7) 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.11.2867) Долбалась, получается зря? Помогите, может галочку где убрать?

----------


## Vizant

Учет в ОСМД, расчет квартплаты Украина у кого есть отученая ? Скиньте kv_220_2@mail.ru  Или ссылку дайте где скачать ?

----------


## Stalker72

Доброго времени суток!
Прошу помощи.
очень нужна конфигурация (отученная) "Учет в ОСМД, расчет квартплаты Украина" в 1С 8.3.9.1850 .
 На форуме https://forum.ruboard.ru нашёл информацию, что Вы можете помочь в решении данной проблемы!
 Заранее благодарен.
С уважением, Андрей.
P.S. kalyanov@inbox.ru - сюда письмо отправил, пока ни ответе ни привета.
Если есть у кого "отученная" конфигурация, - поделитесь плиз!!!

----------


## Яна03052019

Добрый день Нужна помощь.Об этом уже выше есть пост. Такая же ситуация, ошибок не выдает, но начисления пустые,Учет в ОСМД, расчет квартплаты в Украине, редакция 1.0 (1.0.6.2) 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.10.2580)

----------


## poloikjg

Добрый день.

Есть у кого-то ломаная 1.0.5.3 и/или выше?    Пишите poloikjg@mail.ru

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Влад_007

Я так понял, если у кого есть то они сюда не заходят. Помочь никто никому не будет. ВСЕМ БОБРА :)

----------


## Shurik1C

Добрый день!

Тоже ищу отученную конфигурацию "Учет в ОСМД, расчет квартплаты Украина"
Помогите пожалуйста, поделитесь у кого есть возможность
Моя почта raspar09@gmail.com

Заранее очень благодарен!

----------


## Shurik1C

Добрый день!

Тоже ищу отученную конфигурацию "Учет в ОСМД, расчет квартплаты Украина"
Помогите пожалуйста, поделитесь у кого есть возможность
Моя почта raspar09@gmail.com

Заранее очень благодарен!

----------


## kalyanov

Всем желающим могу предоставить версию 1.9.0.2 для тестирования только дописал. 
Все начисления просчитываются СДПТ, Отопление, электроэнергия водоснабжение паркинг и т.д..Расчет девятиэтажки секунд 15. 
В насичлении по ЛС добавлены колонки льготник  сумма начислений, льгот, субсидий и региональных субсидий. То есть расшифровка к сумме начислено  Несколько льготников на одно ЛС
Все замечания по существу будут учтены
Моя почта kalyanovaleksandr1958@gmail.com    тел. 067-635-55-26

----------


## kalyanov

Расчет.jpg
Скан программы 1с ОСМД

----------


## mark29

Всем доброго дня
Очень нужна версия *BAS Облік в ОСББ та керуючих компаніях* максимально актуальная на данный момент с *корректно работающими начислениями*.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, на почту solo29[гав]ukr.net
Заранее благодарю за помощь!

----------

